# Released: aleatoric modular series: low brass - last day intro price $99



## StrezovSampling (Sep 11, 2013)

*AVAILABLE NOW*: *Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass*

*$99* through October 19th, then *$129.*


AMS: LB Free Jitters Patch 
(open the page and click on the AMS graphic)









[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/112550060&secret_url=false[/flash]

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/113322210&secret_url=false[/flash]

*Available Now*: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/product ... Brass.html

New AMS: Low Brass demo by Rob Pottorf - "Alien War Machine". Two days left to get the first aleatoric FX sample library for the introductory price of $99! 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/115902399&secret_url=false[/flash]



Casey Edwards @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> First, 7 Days Left on the Intro Pricing!!
> 
> Secondly, thanks to everyone's support so far and I thank you for your feedback. I hope everyone is getting along well with the new v1.1 update we released.
> 
> ...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards*

Ok , this sounds wonderful , now the most important question how big and far away is the horizon  Really looking forward to hearing more details .


----------



## Kralc (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm loving all these sampling co-ops.

Blakus/Embertone now Casey/Strezov.

Keep 'em coming I say!


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards*



> Release date for the first module in the series is on the horizon.



But what is the first module?


----------



## musophrenic (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards*

This is PERFECT! 

Is this the same Casey Edwards who was inspired by Jason Graves with all those trumpet effects? I remember reading and listening to that ages ago - I love the fact that this is coming to fruition, and with none other than Mr Strezov himself in partnership :D


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats guys. Looking for ward to seeing this develop.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards*

Hi,

This sounds very interesting ! Would like to know more about it. 

Especially, How well it will integrate with the sound of other libraries, and how much control over the FX the user has. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards*



muziksculp @ Wed Sep 11 said:


> Especially, How well it will integrate with the sound of other libraries, and how much control over the FX the user has.



Lots of mic options and control over the sound. 

The space is a newly renovated hall/stage and is punchy, dry, and flexible with a good sense of width/depth and room ER. It's a big space, but not a wet/ambient one by any means. 

Most of our currently-in-development ensemble (orchestral/choral) products have been, and will be, recorded in this space, so you'll also have good unity between the upcoming Strezov Sampling orchestral/choral libraries you purchase. 

Casey has been developing his vision for a long time now and the library offers revolutionary control on a variety of levels. 

Truly excited to share this with you, there's nothing quite like it.

A lot of further info is right around the corner, coming up soon.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards*

A peek at the interface for the first module of AMS (Aleatoric Modular Series), our upcoming guided/controlled modular orchestral fx library.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **

Now we're talking. Rev this baby up and see what she can do. This GUI looks awesome!!! I see 4 mic positions :D random start , filters and layer morphing. Can we assume there is an arpeggiator too?

Looks great at any rate and can't wait to hear some demos.


----------



## Manuel (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks great, good luck with the release!


----------



## Penthagram (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **

Looks Fantastic  

want to now moar¡


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **


----------



## Udo (Sep 14, 2013)

Never mind the pictures, let us hear some noise!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **

Hey, guys! First, I have to say I'm quite excited about these releases. It's something that his been a labor of love of mine for quite some time, and to see it finally come to fruition is very satisfying. Also, in case anyone missed it, the picture above is a dead giveaway of our first module - Low Brass. Talk about a pure wall of aggression when you hear 5 professionals giving you their beefiest aleatoric 'fff' sound! But you’re not just restricted to fff. Most of the patches in the library cover four dynamics (pp, mp, f, fff). The moment we have more to share we will - and I can't wait to do so. Along with the obvious demos and walk-through video that are planned we also have other surprises to announce when the time is right. It will all be sooner than later!

Cheers! - Casey


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **

Very much looking forward to it!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **

*Patch List for Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass 
*
Lip Bends
Flutter Bends
Jitters (stacc. flurries)
Cluster Split (sustains and controlled deviations)
Cluster Risers / Falls (Time synced - Rips, 1 Beat, 2 Beats, 4 Beats, & 8 Beats)
Muted Lip Bends
Muted Flutter Bends
Muted Jitters
Muted Cluster Split
Muted Cluster Risers / Falls

Additional Sustains and Muted Sustains

All patches controllable.

Four dynamics (pp, mp, f, fff) on all patches except sustains/deviations (p, f) - everything crossfading.

*Low Brass muted patches recorded with straight mutes.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * Patch List added **

Thanks for the sneak peak at the articulations . Looks good so far.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * Patch List added **

Hey guys, while we're in the final stages of turning these last few corners I wanted to drop in a piece of existing music from an excellent composer, Elliot Goldenthal, as a perfect model of my aim with this library. In this piece you will hear a variety of standard articulations in a very aggressive composition, as well as a lot of very cool textures with aleatoric moments, both in the foreground and in the background.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBZwtGyd6K4

You want to do lip bends with the horns and control dynamics in real time while the low brass slowly rise out of the depths of pedal tone blasts to meet at an incredible climax? That's what we're offering VERY SOON - I can't wait to share more with you guys! Demos and Walk-through video(s) will be started soon so hang on tight as we finish up on our end. Cheers!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Sep 19, 2013)

I cannot wait for this! I've wanted a library like this for AGES.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Sep 19, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Thu Sep 19 said:


> I cannot wait for this! I've wanted a library like this for AGES.



Absolutely. After Goldenthal's Alien 3 (20 years ago!!) I've wanted to produce this kind of music convincingly. The few fx resources I have I've used to death lol (god bless project Sam et al.)


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * Patch List added **

Not too long now!


----------



## Ed (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * Patch List added **



Casey Edwards @ Thu Sep 19 said:


> Hey guys, while we're in the final stages of turning these last few corners I wanted to drop in a piece of existing music from an excellent composer, Elliot Goldenthal, as a perfect model of my aim with this library. In this piece you will hear a variety of standard articulations in a very aggressive composition, as well as a lot of very cool textures with aleatoric moments, both in the foreground and in the background.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBZwtGyd6K4
> 
> You want to do lip bends with the horns and control dynamics in real time while the low brass slowly rise out of the depths of pedal tone blasts to meet at an incredible climax? That's what we're offering VERY SOON - I can't wait to share more with you guys! Demos and Walk-through video(s) will be started soon so hang on tight as we finish up on our end. Cheers!



Casey I love those Goldenthal type effects, Im sure I'll just have to buy this :D

I really hope you have many patches that are like the kind of instant inspiration style multi's in Project Sam's products like Symphobia. Stuff you can assign CC to and the modwheel, stuff up and down the keyboard etc. Maybe a CC to control dynamics and another to bring in other stuff underneath or something like that. Would make it quite playable, instant chaos.

Also processed stuff, reverses, etc would be great as well.


----------



## peksi (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * GUI sneak-peek added **

hi guys and thanks for your work so far!



StrezovSampling @ Thu Sep 19 said:


> Four dynamics (pp, mp, f, fff) on all patches except sustains/deviations (p, f) - everything crossfading.



four dynamics crossfaded does not sound very much. are you sure you can do it naturally with four layers?

i remember some instruments having too big a difference between different levels of dynamics leaving me wanting something in between. i think the difference is more audible with brass than for example strings.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * Patch List added **



Ed @ Mon Sep 23 said:


> Casey I love those Goldenthal type effects, Im sure I'll just have to buy this :D
> 
> I really hope you have many patches that are like the kind of instant inspiration style multi's in Project Sam's products like Symphobia. Stuff you can assign CC to and the modwheel, stuff up and down the keyboard etc. Maybe a CC to control dynamics and another to bring in other stuff underneath or something like that. Would make it quite playable, instant chaos.
> 
> Also processed stuff, reverses, etc would be great as well.



Hi, Ed! Thanks for checking it out. What we're offering in terms of orchestral fx has not been done yet. I've seen it touched here and there, but only barely. Symphobia will offer patches that deviate "slowly" away from their sustained counterpart, we're offering a multidynamic control system where YOU control when you deviate, and for how long. We're offering time synced, rips, as well as rises and falls recorded at 1, 2, 4, and 8 beats. This means no more dragging MIDI data around trying to make sure it's going to land just how you want it. If you see our patch listing that we updated this thread with then you'll notice we're offering Orchestra FX in the same fashion libraries have been offering standard articulations for years - recorded separately so you can control what you want and how you want it. We're doing this in modular sets as well, which means no more full family FX when you only want Low Brass or horns for instance. I could go on for days, but I think the patches will speak quite well for themselves once we're able to roll out the walkthrough video, which honestly, isn't too long from now. As for the processed stuff, there's a reason we recorded and are delivering at 96kHz. More on that after the base library is finished though! :wink: 




peksi @ Mon Sep 23 said:


> hi guys and thanks for your work so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me when I say 4 dynamics works more than just "okay." For brass, we wanted to capture that hauntingly beautiful soft pianissimo and the moderate tone of mp. Forte begins to bring in that important buzz character in brass that is a perfect transition into the sheer terror that is 'FFF' in a brass section - especially an aleatoric one! Brass overall is a very homogenous sound and I don't think you should worry about 4 dyn layers being enough. Especially when you'll notice that most big name libraries these days are offering less than 4 dynamic layers across their entire libraries. 

As an aside, during my prototype stage before this was offered up for commercial building, I found that adding a HP and LP filter to the GUI really added depth to the control in real-time. Rolling back a little on the highs can really soften up some of the samples and give you a lighter tone/dynamic if you want. Rather than building this into the modwheel and trying to hide a lack of dynamic layers we decided to record all 4 dyn layers AND offer you faux dynamic control as well as real time mixing manipulation if wanted.

If you guys have any more questions or concerns then don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## tmm (Sep 23, 2013)

Are there plans to offer a more standard arts library to complement this (or that this will be a complement to)?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 24, 2013)

tmm @ Mon Sep 23 said:


> Are there plans to offer a more standard arts library to complement this (or that this will be a complement to)?



Hey! We're offering sustains as a break-away patch from the Cluster Split patch we developed, but at the moment that is it. Grabbing more would be great, but at this juncture the libraries purpose and design is to offer the same depth you've been delivered time and time again from standard articulations for aleatoric ones! o-[][]-o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you ready for a AMS: Low brass snippet? Here's a short demo that Casey Edwards made with the sound library - we are all really excited about the upcoming release. Stay tuned for more information!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/112550060&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## aaronnt1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice snippet! Really Looking forward to these! Are the strings also from AMS? Will it be Kontakt based and if yes, Full or Player?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 26, 2013)

aaronnt1 @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Nice snippet! Really Looking forward to these! Are the strings also from AMS? Will it be Kontakt based and if yes, Full or Player?



Hey, aaront1! Sorry for the lack of info - there will be an official release poster up very soon! This is being released for the Full Kontakt version, not Player. We're also releasing patches on both K4 and K5. o-[][]-o 

This example is literally only Strings, Trumpets, and Low Brass, a few sustained notes, and me riding a fader for dynamics. The amount of control on these patches makes writing for these kinds of moments very composer friendly now. The only part of this that is AMS is the Low Brass - the rest are custom samples. We will be recording all new material for our Aleatoric Modular Series as we approach each module. 

If there are any other questions/concerns then don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - Designed by Casey Edwards * Patch List added **

AMS: Low Brass spec sheet and pricing. Coming sometime next week.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Sep 26, 2013)

Were you not just recording this?! You guys never cease to amaze me! I will be buying.


----------



## 667 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - * Spec Sheet added **

How many modules are planned? Are they all going to launch for around $100? Just trying to budget final cost for entire series.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 26, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Were you not just recording this?! You guys never cease to amaze me! I will be buying.



When you work on the design of something for over a year you know exactly what to ask for and what you want! Plus the team that I'm working with is amazing!! 




667 @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> How many modules are planned? Are they all going to launch for around $100? Just trying to budget final cost for entire series.



My design is centered around modules for Low Brass, Horns, Trumpets, High Winds, Low Winds, High Strings, and Low Strings. That's not to say this idea can't extend beyond sections to solo instruments! We'll pass that bridge when we come to it, if we come to it. I would say for brass, yes, you can expect similar pricing, but it's too early in the game to be able to give a definite answer on that. 

CE


----------



## Ed (Sep 26, 2013)

You definitely have my attention Casey. 

Are there are long textures?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 26, 2013)

Ed @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> You definitely have my attention Casey.
> 
> Are there are long textures?



Yes, absolutely! I know the patch list got buried a bit there, but here it is:

Lip Bends
Flutter Bends
Jitters (stacc. flurries)
Cluster Split (sustains and controlled deviations)
Cluster Risers / Falls (Time synced - Rips, 1 Beat, 2 Beats, 4 Beats, & 8 Beats)
Muted Lip Bends
Muted Flutter Bends
Muted Jitters
Muted Cluster Split
Muted Cluster Risers / Falls

Additional Sustains and Muted Sustains

All patches controllable.

Four dynamics (pp, mp, f, fff) on all patches except sustains/deviations (p, f) - everything crossfading.

*Low Brass muted patches recorded with straight mutes.


All of the lip bends and flutter bends are sustained and looped. The ClusterSplit patch is complete with separate sustained deviations and sustains to deviate from. You could hold a note for days and crescendo and decrescendo until your heart is content. =o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 1, 2013)

New demo by Henri Vartio: 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/113322210&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi George, looks very promising! Is there a way to download these demos in HQ? I think I'm hearing the familar soundcloud streaming sound, would love to hear it in WAV (or very high bitrate MP3) - thanks.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - RELEASE DATE: FIRST HALF OF OCTOBER 2013*

Hey, Guy! Downloads should now be enabled on SoundCloud for you and everyone else wishing to do so. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2013)

Amazing sound!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - RELEASE DATE: FIRST HALF OF OCTOBER 2013*



Casey Edwards @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> Hey, Guy! Downloads should now be enabled on SoundCloud for you and everyone else wishing to do so. Cheers!



Thanks Casey, for some reason I only get 141k mp3 downloads as an option, but no matter... just make sure those video walkthroughs are in HD, I believe then the bitrate defaults to 384 which is great. Cheers!


----------



## Ed (Oct 2, 2013)

I think Im pretty much sold of these 

Just hope its a playable as I dream!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 3, 2013)

*Video Walkthrough*

Library out tomorrow, video walkthrough in the meantime.



Quick-access to specific patch overviews:

Lip Bends: 3:04
Flutter Bends: 7:14
Jitters: 9:29
Dry Mics: 12:18
Cluster Split: 17:30
Cluster Risers & Falls: 24:39
Muted Lip Bends: 29:24
Muted Flutter Bends: 30:30
Muted Jitters: Not in Walkthrough
Muted Cluster Split: 31:55
Muted Cluster Risers & Falls: 34:24


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*

Whoa nice, this sound like fun!
Nice long walkvid too.

Getting this for shure.
Wish you would have recorded a set of shorts too to compliment the longs though: Because they have a nice bite to it in the rips. Maybe something to think about for the trumpets/high brass? Ore a small expansion? 

(Ore an entire cornucopia brass lib, *hinthint*)

I noticed some glitches in the mics (slightly off-time when adding all 4?) but I am shure this will be ironed out eventually. (Individual mics sound really good though!)

...I can already hear these mixing in very well with my dreams tonight. o=<


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*



MA-Simon @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Wish you would have recorded a set of shorts too to compliment the longs though: Because they have a nice bite to it in the rips. Maybe something to think about for the trumpets/high brass? Ore a small expansion?



Hi, 
As long as AMS: LB is a successful release, this is in the plans for a free update, along with other stuff, along with any other material you guys may suggest.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*

Wow! That is utterly brilliant!!

For the future, could you guys do some controllable multiphonics on the brass and woodwind?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*



Pingu @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Wow! That is utterly brilliant!!
> 
> For the future, could you guys do some controllable multiphonics on the brass and woodwind?



This is actually already in our plans for the woodwind section. Brass, as you already know, can do this too, but every piece I've heard it used in is always so gimmicky and is usually only used in a solo player context! Of course there are always exceptions, but we'll see out our next session what we can do about offering that!


----------



## tmm (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, it's tomorrow in this time zone  Any announcements?


----------



## KEnK (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*

Just saw the vid walkthrough-
Fascinating!

Q 1- 1st half of the vid demoed random movement patches.
Are there any "constrain to scale or rhythm" options? 

Q 2- 2nd half dealt w/ sustained tones.
Is there a kind of "automatic divisi" going on?
Seemed like sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Very cool thing you've created here.

k


----------



## Pingu (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*



Casey Edwards @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Brass, as you already know, can do this too, but every piece I've heard it used in is always so gimmicky and is usually only used in a solo player context! Of course there are always exceptions, but we'll see out our next session what we can do about offering that!



:D 

If you don't know it already, have a listen to Jan Sandstrom's 1st Trombone Concerto (Motorbike Concerto). The motorbike sound itself is a brilliant use of multiphonics, but there are several other really inventive uses, and also passages where the orchestral brass use them. I do get what you mean though - it's usually very much a gimmick, and often the player's singing voice is too much in evidence, rather than getting a good multiphonic effect.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 4, 2013)

Brief update. The files are online, checking everything in preparation for release.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Announcing AMS: Aleatoric Modular Series - VIDEO WALKTHROUGH*



KEnK @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Just saw the vid walkthrough-
> Fascinating!
> 
> Q 1- 1st half of the vid demoed random movement patches.
> ...



I'll to answer these to my best understanding of the question!

Q 1- As far as scale I'm not sure if you mean literal scales or range - so I'll try to address both in the same response. I wrote the chart to be a small cluster range and the players pick random notes in that range, that way I could sample clusters from pedal tones to top of the range. So if you want a concentrated cluster you'll get that, or if you choose to have a more spread cluster you can choose to do that as well and it doesn't come across like 50 players in the room. To me, that's the beauty of recording with standard section sizes.

Q 2- No auto divisi or anything like that - this is just the standard section size at play again. It's easy to bring things in and out without sacrificing balance.

If you have any more questions or I didn't answer this properly just let me know!

P.S. We're doing everything in our power to get this online guys! Just wanting to test the download process in order to make sure everything goes smoothly when this thing goes live! SOON!!! And not the few days soon, just need a couple more hours. o-[][]-o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 4, 2013)

We are really happy to say that you can get your copy of AMS - Low Brass from this address! 

Aleatoric Modular Series - Low Brass


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Oct 5, 2013)

Released?!
mustbuy mustbuy...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*

Done !! and downloading . And now the wait begins . Really looking forward to trying the interface out


----------



## duanran007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Downloading:D


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*

I hope everyone is getting along well with the AMS - Low Brass release! Just as a quick friendly reminder, since we've had some questions already, if your links aren't showing up in your inbox then check your SPAM folder - things often get mixed up. 

CE


----------



## tmm (Oct 5, 2013)

Casey, George.... you NEED to do an accompanying, more 'standard' lib to go along with this. The tone is phenomenal, I'm in love with it almost immediately. I found almost all the patches to be immediately inspiring.

The one thing that stuck out to me was that, in a couple of the patches, the modwheel dynamics were a bit abrupt, and didn't crossfade as smoothly as I would have expected. In some ways, I kind of like it, it gives sort of a grittier effect, but just something I noticed.


----------



## duanran007 (Oct 5, 2013)

I absolutely agree with tmm! love the sound! maybe it's too early to ask, but.... when other modules will be released???? :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*

Wonderful library . The sustains in the low register are worth their weight in gold . All I can say is I hope you add some stac's as suggested earlier in the thread , they'd be brilliant . As with any good library initially I enjoy just play the patches as a musician , now it's time as a composer , and they have inspired already .
o-[][]-o Congratulations to the team for the release .


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*

Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow!

By itself, this is amazing and so much fun. An extremely powerful sound.

Combined with Spitfire Low Brass.... its to die for (from sublimely soft and subtle, to extremely nasty!)

@Casey - I wish there were some docs showing the score for these writing techniques. I always feel strange using sounds and not knowing how to actually write them out. Would it be possible?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*

Cool! Just bought it! Waiting for download links...


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*



Tatiana Gordeeva @ Sun Oct 06 said:


> Cool! Just bought it! Waiting for download links...



I hope you enjoy it! Like I said above, make sure to check your SPAM folder. Emails often get lost in there!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*

Yup! Was in spam folder... Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you for all the wonderful feedback so far, in private messages and on the forum. 

As you play with the library, feel free to throw any suggestions our way for additional content (either in the low brass module or for future modules for other sections). Everything will be considered.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Oct 6, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Sun Oct 06 said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful feedback so far, in private messages and on the forum.
> 
> As you play with the library, feel free to throw any suggestions our way for additional content (either in the low brass module or for future modules for other sections). Everything will be considered.



Hi George,

Any chance that you could make the manual available for download? I am very interested in this product and reading the manual could help me and others making up their minds.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 6, 2013)

Click Sky Fade @ Sun Oct 06 said:


> StrezovSampling @ Sun Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the wonderful feedback so far, in private messages and on the forum.
> ...



Hey man! We still need to get the manual and walkthrough up on the site, but for now here is a direct link to the manual from my website. If you have any questions just ask!

http://caseyedwardsmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/AMS-Low-Brass-Manual.pdf (AMS - Low Brass Manual)


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

o-[][]-o


----------



## tmm (Oct 6, 2013)

Re: suggestions, still in the honeymoon period, but what I love most about the tone is the awesome, dry edge it has, which should allow it to sit perfectly in a dense mix, especially next to other low-end heavy synth tones. By 'dry', I mean not too dense / more transparent.

So, my suggestions would be:
A) Maintain whatever process you're using to capture / process the samples across all these libs, so they all have that edge
B) Of the mic positions, the close mics are the only group that aren't quite as dry / sharp. I'd like to see a little more edge / attack in the close mics, for when I want that extra, close definition
C) Make a full, standard arts version of the lib to go along with the aleatoric version


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - RELEASED*



synergy543 @ Sun Oct 06 said:


> Oh wow, oh wow, oh wow!
> 
> By itself, this is amazing and so much fun. An extremely powerful sound.
> 
> ...



Sorry, Greg. Didn't mean to overlook your post there! I can't share the full session scores (for obvious reason), but what I can do is setup a short blog on my site once things have calmed down a bit in my studio. This stuff is actually not that hard to write out. Yes, there are a few standard practices, but it's mostly the direction above that dictates what to do with such crazy notation! In the mean time you can find a pic of one of the scores somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Ed (Oct 7, 2013)

I love it!!! So much fun. I cant wait until I get to write this kind of thing again. The normal sustain patch (mutes and normal) where you can dial in the amount of cluster will be useful even outside any kind of horror/suspense stuff.

Insta-buying all the other volumes cant wait until you release them!

As for normal arts, some staccs with crispy rip your head off FFF dynamics would be great!

Edit:Minor point would be to check some of the crossfades as it can be a bit jumpy. Its probably a MIDI issue, and fixed when you change the CC latency to a higher figure.


----------



## tmm (Oct 7, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Oct 07 said:


> As for normal arts, some staccs with crispy rip your head off FFF dynamics would be great!



+1 (million)

Would a 'master patch' that can keyswitch between all the different arts be a lot of work? It would be great to be able to flip back and forth between the sustains & random elements within a single patch / MIDI channel.

Also, since 80% of the instruments in this library have slides, I'd be interested to hear sampled, controllable slide glisses... a possibility? Just realistic intervals is fine... no need to stretch. That's something that always seems to get left out with sampled trombones, yet it's their defining characteristic.

Back in the days when I was still playing trombone, one of the bands I played with performed a song (the name is escaping me, but I want to say it was from JNH's Dinosaur Suite) where the trombones carried the rhythm for most of the song, glissing up / down throughout the first bit of the song, representing the dinosaurs walking. It was (still is) one of my favorite trombone pieces, and to be able to play that with a sample lib would just be awesome for me.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 8, 2013)

tmm @ Sun Oct 06 said:


> Re: suggestions, still in the honeymoon period, but what I love most about the tone is the awesome, dry edge it has, which should allow it to sit perfectly in a dense mix, especially next to other low-end heavy synth tones. By 'dry', I mean not too dense / more transparent.
> 
> So, my suggestions would be:
> A) Maintain whatever process you're using to capture / process the samples across all these libs, so they all have that edge
> ...



Noted! And thanks for the feedback. This is the kind of thing that helps us refine our products and deliver the smoothest experience when using our libs.

On another note, we should have an update coming out today/tomorrow depending on where you're at in the world. Among a few bugs that we addressed I also decided to revamp the dynamic morphing and it sounds MUCH smoother now! Thanks again for all the feedback and support guys! o-[][]-o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 8, 2013)

Version 1.1 available now from this address: AMSLB 1.1 Update

Fixes in v1.1
Smoother dynamic morphing
Missing loops
Mapping adjustments
Addressed clipping
1 GUI alteration


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 9, 2013)

Just purchased! Waiting for my download link


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 9, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> Just purchased! Waiting for my download link



I know I've said this a few times already, but check your SPAM folder. Not sure why, but things get mixed up in there so often.


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2013)

So Casey, is there a time frame when you would like to get the rest out? 

Also, any sort of teasers you can give us about what you have planned? Like what sort of interesing ideas you might have for the strings, or woodwinds (if you plan to do it)

Now that I think about it, there seems to be a ton of possible interesting things to do for strings. Different section sizes, all kinds of harmonics and so on.... Any thoughts on that? Like what you think is most important to record for your initial goal of a complete Aleatoric section? Maybe future volumes could be an idea as well? Like a second volume for strings could be all the same string arts as before, but in a half section size? That would be a cool way to go...

I do think already that this is going to make writing this kind of music a lot more fun than just trying to arrange different FX phrases like we really mostly do now, and you wont find so many people using the same damn FX swoosh or hit everywhere.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 9, 2013)

Casey Edwards @ Wed 09 Oct said:


> lucianogiacomozzi @ Wed Oct 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Just purchased! Waiting for my download link
> ...



Yep, it arrived in my inbox just as I posted my comment! Downloading now.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 9, 2013)

Ed @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> So Casey, is there a time frame when you would like to get the rest out?
> 
> Also, any sort of teasers you can give us about what you have planned? Like what sort of interesing ideas you might have for the strings, or woodwinds (if you plan to do it)
> 
> ...



Ed, to be quite candid with you, the success of the first module holds the answer to all those questions. This is a brand new idea to the commercial market-place and Strezov-Sampling is considered very much as a small developer, so we're spreading the word best we can. I have TONS of ideas in pages of word documents and have spoken to a few top composers in this field about their interests as well. So I know my ideas are generating sincere enthusiasm, it's just about accumulating the appropriate sales so we can get this train rolling.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

Are there any plans to add sound designer patches or an effects tab that allow you to take some of the patches even further? For instance , take a sustain patch, with fast access to an effects tab to use distortion , Lo-fi , Saturation , Roatator , Delay , Chorus etc similar to Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars. I would love to be able to do this within the GUI for AMS . Think of the multis that could be created this way , even more so when the other AMS libraries get released . 

Since aleatoric sounds are essentially instrument effects sounds, it might be logical to let the user mold them into something even more different by expanding the possibilities of the instrument further. Having a full on effects tab available for sound shaping might make this library even more attractive to a potential buyer because it will allow the user to be much more creative. If it was implemented , it would be killer if it was the same effect setup for all of the modules for consistency and easy of use . If you have one AMS library then you'll know how to tweak them all.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

I just bought this, and ... Wow! The best fx tweak ability ever! Really hope you have sucess with this in order to do more. I would really like to see strings, but even for low brass there could be done a lot more ... Great value for 99$!


----------



## 667 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

Any chance we can hear the new dynamic layers implementation?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*



paulmatthew @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> Are there any plans to add sound designer patches or an effects tab that allow you to take some of the patches even further? For instance , take a sustain patch, with fast access to an effects tab to use distortion , Lo-fi , Saturation , Roatator , Delay , Chorus etc similar to Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars. I would love to be able to do this within the GUI for AMS . Think of the multis that could be created this way , even more so when the other AMS libraries get released .
> 
> Since aleatoric sounds are essentially instrument effects sounds, it might be logical to let the user mold them into something even more different by expanding the possibilities of the instrument further. Having a full on effects tab available for sound shaping might make this library even more attractive to a potential buyer because it will allow the user to be much more creative. If it was implemented , it would be killer if it was the same effect setup for all of the modules for consistency and easy of use . If you have one AMS library then you'll know how to tweak them all.



Before we even released this library we knew of the potential that was behind this sample content in terms of audio manipulation, which is why we recorded and delivered at 96kHz. I smile as I read your words, but for now I must keep the rest to myself. More on this soon though! o-[][]-o 



667 @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> Any chance we can hear the new dynamic layers implementation?



Absolutely - I'll try and throw up a quick SoundCloud "podcast" some time this week!


----------



## kfirpr (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

Bought it last night, Great job!
I'm very happy with the sound and simple to use interface, I would love to see in the future some uneven staccatos as well..


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*



kfirpr @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> Bought it last night, Great job!
> I'm very happy with the sound and simple to use interface, I would love to see in the future some uneven staccatos as well..



Hey kfirpr! Could you elaborate more on what you mean by uneven staccatos? We have the jitters patch which is an assortment of random staccato in small clusters so you can determine how open voiced you want the clusters to be.


----------



## kfirpr (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*



Casey Edwards @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> kfirpr @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought it last night, Great job!
> ...



Hi Casey
What I mean by uneven staccatos is , normal staccato with very small bend given it special effect, I don't know if it possible with these brass instruments but I use it on my electric guitar all the time..


----------



## Ed (Oct 11, 2013)

Any examples in music kfirpr?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

I think I know what you mean now - and I can give you my thoughts on that. When I designed my prototype I had these in mind, but realized quickly that this is just getting into pre-recorded territory again. Outside of my time synced rips and falls idea I wanted to avoid this at all costs because then you're limited in writing to the samples. Besides, if you have a good staccato patch with sufficient round robins then this is very easy to recreate using some light pitch bend and it doesn't sound synthy at all. I'll to post an example soonish.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass - $99 intro pricing until Oct. 19th*

Okay guys - don't be too harsh, but I threw together this short little demo in about 1.5 hours as a "break" in between my other 3 deadlines at the moment. This is a short homage to that "Aliens" sound with a few beds of low brass fun and a short example of the "uneven" staccato shorts that can be accomplished already with existing standard artic. libs with a little manipulation. This happens twice in the horn section starting around 0:37.

http://caseyedwardsmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Dont-Look....mp3 (Don't Look... (MP3))


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *7 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie preview*

First, 7 Days Left on the Intro Pricing!! 

Secondly, thanks to everyone's support so far and I thank you for your feedback. I hope everyone is getting along well with the new v1.1 update we released. 

Lastly, I'd like to give you guys a small preview on our little synth/hybrid freebie package we're hoping to deliver with each module (granted that future weighs with the success of the current module). However, for this low brass module we have already began audio manipulating and having a little fun with our recordings. While we're designing presets and WAVs to deliver, this little synth is also designed so that you can just drop in a WAV of your own and begin messing with our GUI to mangle up your sounds however you'd like. I do want to note though, this isn't a complete hybrid package, this is merely a freebie pack based on manipulations of our Low Brass recordings, but I do think you'll still enjoy it! More to come on this as it progresses.

*AMS Synth/Hybrid Freebie Preview*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F115029215&secret_url=false[/flash] 







As an aside I can explain this particular patch - It's called celestial pairings because it's designed as such in its raw state - to be paired with a celeste or to give you a celestial sound. I designed it after the Randy Kerber approach to recording his scores for JW. He mentioned in an interview that he merely combines a Sine Wave with a sampled celeste of his choice and it gives it that softer magical quality. Now you can choose your celeste of choice and pair it up with this wonderful warm synth patch and listen to the score quality come to life. It's also capable of other things, for instance, in the preview I added some distortion on the GUI and turned it into a haunting line to sit on top. Cheers!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *7 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie preview*



> Before we even released this library we knew of the potential that was behind this sample content in terms of audio manipulation, which is why we recorded and delivered at 96kHz. I smile as I read your words, but for now I must keep the rest to myself. More on this soon though!



Now I know why you were smiling :wink: You were already working on it!! The effects panel looks great and similar to Albion so I can dive right in . Can't wait to try this bad boy out. Great demo and the ability to drag a wav file in is going to be a bonus. I just picked up AMS Low Brass last night and it sounds great . Thanks guys.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *7 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie preview*

Hello everybody, 

you have six days to get "AMS: Low Brass" for the introductory price *of $99*. For those of you who haven't made your mind about the library yet we've prepared a small free patch which you can download and play with. 

Here is the link - have fun!

AMS: LB Free Jitters Patch 
(open the page and click on the AMS graphic)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *6 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

Thanks for the update Casey , the AMS Synth will be an amazing addition to the library . Can't wait to give it a test-drive . More over I'm very interested to hear what the Brass samples sound like inside the interface . Thanks for all the effort guys , I bought the library upon release not expecting anything more .. It just gets better o-[][]-o


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *6 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

Looking forward to the sound design contend!

Using our own samples in your ui sounds like something really promising too.


----------



## Ed (Oct 14, 2013)

I really hope this does well, I want this series to keep going. 

Casey maybe you could do a video of you using it in various ways, its fun to watch how other people work with the same tools and then gives me ideas I hadnt considered. Also allows for more marketing... just a thought


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *6 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

Thanks, guys! I'll do my best to deliver plenty of info/videos/etc. when the time comes. I thought offering what free content I could with the recordings that we already have is the least I could do. I know every time I get an email from other companies offering free content/updates I always get that tingling Christmas morning feeling (or equivalent happy feeling holiday of your choice). Why not spread some joy?! 

**5 Days Left for Intro Pricing** & if you have your doubts about the lib go give the freebie patch a spin!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *6 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

*4 Days Left* - If you have any questions about the lib that you're not quite sure about then don't hesitate to fire away!


----------



## tmm (Oct 16, 2013)

At this point, thread is TL;DR, but did you mention when the accompanying AMS Synth will be released?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 16, 2013)

tmm @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> At this point, thread is TL;DR, but did you mention when the accompanying AMS Synth will be released?



No release date as of yet for the free hybrid add-on, but I hope to not keep this sitting around too long. My job is to deliver the best I can to you guys in a decent time, but also fight my own deadlines with other projects and at the same time stay away from the Strezov team because they're cooking up a massive storm right now - Storm Choir II to be more exact!  o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *6 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

At the risk of upsetting the herd here , I say take your time and make the update as good as you can. The library just came out , and already had an update. Adding the Hybrid addition is something that I am willing to wait for while learning the ins and outs of AMS Low Brass first. When the add on comes , it will be like getting a new instrument library. o=<


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 18, 2013)

New AMS: Low Brass demo by Rob Pottorf - "Alien War Machine". Two days left to get the first aleatoric FX sample library for the introductory price of $99! 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/115902399&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## rpmusic (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *6 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

I just want to personally thank Casey and George for creating something that is greatly needed in this world of sample libraries. It was inspiring and a ball creating this demo - I HIGHLY recommend this library! 

Keep up the great work and looking forward to your next release!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Aleatoric Modular Series: Low Brass *2 Days Left for Intro Pricing* + Hybrid freebie + FREE DEMO PATCH*

Today is the last day for intro pricing so if AMS Low Brass is on your to-buy list today is the day to do it! I'll stick around on the forum for any last minute questions.


----------



## cheul (Oct 19, 2013)

Just bought it.

While trying the Jitters demo patch one thing came to mind. I understand it supposed to convey a sense of chaos, but on some cues if there's a rhythmic bed underneath it, it kind of smears the arrangement. Would there we be a chance you add an option to temp-sync the accents (by locking the transients that stick out to the host tempo map) ?

I played the patch over the 4-beat rising rips you're demoing in the walk-through video, raising the mod-wheel and maxing the jitters on the hits of the rips : they combine really well !


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Casey, how is you update coming along? 

Any news on Hi-Brass?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 1, 2013)

MA-Simon @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Hey Casey, how is you update coming along?
> 
> Any news on Hi-Brass?



Hey, MA-Simon! The update is coming along quite nicely. Like I said before, I was only aiming to make a few free hybrid/synth patches using only the Low Brass session as my source material as well as offer a fun little GUI to drop it in. I hope to do this with each release of the AMS series so that way by the end we might have a nice little AMS hybrid package of sounds that are fun to use. The Strezov-Sampling team is buried quite deep in Storm Choir 2 production, so it was on me to make this update possible in middle of all my other deadlines and life duties as well. So I did all the editing, scripting, etc, for this AMS Synth while they work hard away into the night every week to finish on their end. So thanks for being patient!  Also, more to come on future AMS modular releases soon. Cheers!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay! NAMM was quite a tiring experience and for whatever reason, we thought that the Low Brass synth update was sent out before we had left. I was made aware today that the links should be out. So if you bought the AMS Low Brass module then you should have a free download in your inbox. If not, then check your SPAM folder. If that fails then contact the Strezov-Sampling team with your name and order# so they can get you sorted out! Thanks again for being so patient!


----------

